# Seen any beautiful ferals lately?



## BabbaYagga (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone have pictures of particulary striking beautiful feral pigeons that they have seen? I saw a gorgeous black, white, brown, and grey colored one yesterday on the roof of a Safeway building and almost got run over staring at it. Too bad I didnt get a picture because it was one awesome pigeon.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

BabbaYagga said:


> Hi,
> *Does anyone have pictures of particulary striking beautiful feral pigeons that they have seen?*
> 
> I saw a gorgeous black, white, brown, and grey colored one yesterday on the roof of a Safeway building and almost got run over staring at it. Too bad I didnt get a picture because it was one awesome pigeon.


One day I was walking out to feed the backyard flock & there stood this beautiful bird. His feathers were copper colored. He spent the days eating & mingling with our backyard flock & at night, he would fly off. 
I named him 'Coppertone'.  

About 6 weeks later the youngster on the right showed up with him. He was named 'Coppertone 2'.  

They were a joy to have around. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cindy...what gorgeous birds. Have they moved on?


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

... just WOW!


----------



## BabbaYagga (Jun 24, 2005)

Those guys are amazing, thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------

